# T-Shirt Contest Winners



## Dragoneer (Oct 29, 2006)

Good news, everyone! _I have good news! _The results of the t-shirt contest are in (after being lost at sea, battling scurvy). All other entries that were e-mailed in will be posted in a day or so. 

T-shirt contest winners:
[size=x-large]Winner #1 --HMO[/size]





[size=x-large]Winner #2 -- HMO[/size]




[size=x-large]
Winner #3 -- Inuki[/size]





[size=x-large]Winner #4 -- Nexus[/size]


----------



## hmo (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow thanks! Im so glad to see the results and flattered you guys liked my stuff! I look forward to future contests as well  thanks all!


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 29, 2006)

the first two really are winners though i prefer the second, great decisions guys


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 29, 2006)

badkittyamy said:
			
		

> the first two really are winners though i prefer the second, great decisions guys


I think we're going to collapse the first two into a single shirt. They compliment each other nicely. =)


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 29, 2006)

mm sounds good like one as a small logo on the front and the other as a full back peice?


----------



## blotch (Oct 29, 2006)

They are all very nice!


----------



## Atuki (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats to the winners! Great work everyone :3


----------



## ash_dragonfire (Oct 29, 2006)

oooh!!!!!!! I love them!  It makes me wish I had money to buy a shirt.


----------



## Nexus (Oct 29, 2006)

YEY! hahaahah ~_^


----------



## joecifur (Oct 29, 2006)

Love the idea of bringing the first two together onto a single shirt. Can't wait to see them printed and ready to go~


----------



## Growly (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats winners! When will we see the results of the Silver Screen?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 29, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> Congrats winners! When will we see the results of the Silver Screen?


Hopefully tomorrow. =)


----------



## K47 (Oct 29, 2006)

The pain of losing has dulled after seeing that second one!! Aw, so cute. All of these are definitly very well done!! Congrats guys!


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, I'm definitely buying as soon as I get myself a job and a debit card (hopefully this will happen within the next week). Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Tekiewolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Where does one go to buy said shirts?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 29, 2006)

Tekiewolf said:
			
		

> Where does one go to buy said shirts?


Rabbit Valley, once we print them up


----------



## kawayama (Oct 30, 2006)

yay the second one!
i really like number 4, too, although it would probably print horribly on a t-shirt. would look great as a poster.


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Oct 30, 2006)

Is there any way that I can order a shirt online? and.. then get it delivered to my house?


:3


----------



## Sukebepanda (Oct 30, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Tekiewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm eagerly waiting, I definately want one! Have any plans/thoughts on possible bumper stickers? :3


----------



## Inuki (Oct 30, 2006)

hmo said:
			
		

> Wow thanks! Im so glad to see the results and flattered you guys liked my stuff! I look forward to future contests as well  thanks all!



awww come on X3;; I just love nummber two! <3I wonder if we get a tshirt from every winner or if we just get our ones....
I want number two so badlyX3;;;


----------



## Inuki (Oct 30, 2006)

wow thats so great I never thought I can win
so many great artists join I'm very happy I was able to win^^


----------



## Inuki (Oct 30, 2006)

Nexus said:
			
		

> YEY! hahaahah ~_^



wow how have you done yours?
looks like a lot of work,it just looks great <3


----------



## robomilk (Oct 30, 2006)

Curse my lack of hard cash! I want one!


----------



## GuitarSolo (Oct 30, 2006)

WOW, they were winners for a reason! I especially like.....ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Nexus (Oct 30, 2006)

Inuki said:
			
		

> wow how have you done yours?
> looks like a lot of work,it just looks great <3



Thanks, i used various kind of artistic touches, from manual painting to digital and 3d visualization. I choose BW work for cheap way to make a tshirt. ^^


----------



## TORA (Oct 30, 2006)

I really hope you guys advertise these t-shirts soon... and I hope they're not overly expensive! ROWR.


----------



## dave hyena (Oct 30, 2006)

I think that Inuki's & Nexus's entries in particular are right fine.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 30, 2006)

PLEASE make them available for order through paypal and delivery... as I intend to buy ATLEAST one of each.

And putting the first 2 together: brilliant! Posters would also be a good idea!

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Magica (Oct 30, 2006)

Am I the only one who read the first post of this topic in Farnsworth's(sp?) voice? o___O


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 30, 2006)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who read the first post of this topic in Farnsworth's(sp?) voice? o___O



Nope, I did it too.


----------



## Sym (Oct 31, 2006)

I would prefer a logo over the actual name. "Fur Affinity" may make people confused...or curious. Especially if the URL is there.

Sorry, I'm still embarrased to reveal my self in public ^_^;;


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 31, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> DragonMagica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This contest has been sponsered in part by Finglonger! When you've got a scratch that's a few inches too far to reach, FINGLONG IT! Finglonger, adding a few inches where it counts for over 800 years.


----------



## cesarin (Oct 31, 2006)

congrats HMO, your pieces were indeed the best 
so cute!


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 31, 2006)

Sym said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm still embarrased to reveal my self in public ^_^;;



I used to be, also. Then I decided, fuck it. Life's too short to hide yourself. I've met a couple other furries in my area because of it 

/Can't wait to get me one 'o these shirts.


----------



## Foxxie_Angel (Oct 31, 2006)

I love them! I personally like #4 the most. I think I just made a thread of this question PLEASE DELETE IT! (I'm using slow crappy web cafe computers)


----------



## Suule (Oct 31, 2006)

Nexus design would be hard to print. It's great as a design... but it will be a pain in the ass to print it on something.


----------



## Nexus (Oct 31, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Nexus design would be hard to print. It's great as a design... but it will be a pain in the ass to print it on something.



Thank you, 

I disagree. you can print this by silk, hot-stamp or transfer method. ^^


----------



## Tekiewolf (Oct 31, 2006)

I dont know if this comment is kosher but.... What were some of the close runner ups? And I prolly asked before and have since forgotten but will there be a fancy announcement of when the shirts are available? ^^

~ Tekie


----------



## Kero (Oct 31, 2006)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who read the first post of this topic in Farnsworth's(sp?) voice? o___O



Nah, I'm pretty sure we all did.  I kind of lost the point of the topic.  No, wait, I got it.  Close one.  T-shirts.  Yeah.  Hawt.  Something to wear at school and have people say, "wtfzorz omg u sux".


----------



## KurtBatz (Nov 1, 2006)

Very, very cool.  8)


----------



## Sen-en (Nov 1, 2006)

All winners look very good. Number two is adorbale of course ^^


----------



## RevengeBoot (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm sorry but I think that's rigged.

HMO won twice, not fair at all. I'm not saying they are bad t-shirt designs however, it's a contest. 1 person surely couldn't win *twice*.

Personally, I love Sapphire's t-shirt design the best and she really deserved to win. Sorry. ^^;

- Eric.


----------



## Growly (Nov 1, 2006)

RevengeBoot said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I think that's rigged.
> 
> HMO won twice, not fair at all. I'm not saying they are bad t-shirt designs however, it's a contest. 1 person surely couldn't win *twice*.
> 
> ...



But they're combining the two... so it's like she only won once. I seriously doubt HMO is getting double prizes.


----------



## dragonmorph (Nov 1, 2006)

<=( ohh, I didn't win...again.

Oh well,  congratulation! ^__^ *clap**clap**clap*


----------



## K47 (Nov 1, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> RevengeBoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they're combining the two, shouldn't there be a 4th winner? lol ~_^


----------



## ZingDragon (Nov 1, 2006)

These designs are all really awesome!  (but my fave are #1 and #2)  Where can I get one?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 1, 2006)

RevengeBoot said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I think that's rigged.
> 
> HMO won twice, not fair at all. I'm not saying they are bad t-shirt designs however, it's a contest. 1 person surely couldn't win *twice*.


It was mentioned in the original rules thread that we were picking by designs, not just by person.

If one person came out with four stellar designs there'd be a chance for that person to win all four.


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, HMO, you've only gotten more awesome over the years, impossible as it seems. ;D
Great designs by everybody, though-- Inuki's made me AWWW insanely.  Last one is supremely badass.


----------



## chaotikat (Nov 3, 2006)

#2 is my favorite. Seems to suit girly shirts better heehee.


----------



## Kattywampus (Nov 27, 2006)

Ah!  Finally I get to see who won!  #2 is definitely my fave.  #4 is awesome for a print of some kind...I agree with whoever mentioned earlier that it probably isn't going to print well on a T-shirt (efficiently).  If you get that one looking good, it will be expensive.  It's a nice graphic design though.


----------

